
Media devices sold to feds have hidden backdoor with sniffing functions - crummy
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/01/media-devices-sold-to-feds-have-hidden-backdoor-with-sniffing-functions/
======
tetrep
I haven't been in security very long, but this is the most egregious backdoor
I've seen in a commercial product. It's not even accidental, by virtue of the
patch, which took 7 months to actually get deployed, was purely aesthetic and
left the backdoor fully in place. They had a chance after it was initially
discovered, to claim "oops debug functionaly, totally a rogue dev ignoring our
super strict rules" but they decided to go all in instead.

It's not surprising that the company has no comment, but I sure hope this
destroys any confidence that AMX's (potential) customers might have had in
their products.

